# Fair Price for L5240 w/ bucket and back hoe?



## falk781 (May 20, 2007)

So I went down to the Kubota dealer as I have been eyeing up this machine for some time now and I'm wondering if anyone can let me know if this is a good price and also, any feedback on the machine....

For a 2007 L5240 D with a 72" bucket and 9 ft backhoe, they quoted me just under 36000 with tax.

It is an HST and seems to have the bells and whistles as I think it is a grand.

The base price of the machine is 24,000, the back hoe is 7900.00 and the loader is 4000.00.

Does anyone have a problem with this price? 

Any help appreciated...

Scott


----------



## Lamar Holland (Dec 28, 2005)

that seems kind of high to me. For 36 grand you can get an L 39 which is a commercial backhoe rather than an add on hoe. You can almost buy a L 48 which is the largest of Kubota's commercial backhoes. There is a big difference between a commercial and add on hoe like the 5240 would have... I'd skip the 5240 and look at the L 39-48.. WHere in the country do you live? this would play a small part in pricing.


----------



## falk781 (May 20, 2007)

N.E. PA is where I'm at and it just seems extraordinarily expensive. The only problem is, I need 4 WD and I need to be able to use implements. Can that be done with the full fledged back hoe?


----------



## Lamar Holland (Dec 28, 2005)

I sent you a private message.


----------

